# dome clock



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Although this is not my design, I did do all the cutting, sanding, assembly, wiring, etc. Plenty of hours of enjoyable cutting went into this one.
(anyone who is interested, I got the pattern from Wildwood Designs)


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy COW Kenbo, that is absolutely indescribable!! I cannot even begin to fathom the amount of time and talent that went into this project. It is simply stunning. 

good on you, and thanks for sharing....
smitty


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> . Plenty of hours of enjoyable cutting went into this one.


I am sure,_ plenty_ ! :thumbsup: Got more pictures ?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*WOW* What else can you say. I have seen things like this before and the work that goes into them is, well *WOW Kendo* My hat's off to you. *WOW*


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> enjoyable cutting


For me it would be . I second the other replies...*WOW*!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Fabulous job!!!!
Any estimate on the time involved? Just curious.
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup::icon_smile::smile::yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind word guys. I have plenty more photos of some of my other work. I'm kind of new to this site and am just getting a feel for it, but as time rolls on, I will be posting more photos. As far as the time involved for this piece, I actually logged in the time. I spent a total of 210 hours at the saw alone. Sanding, cutting the plexiglass windows, wiring, assembly and applying the finish were over and above that time. In total, approximately 350 hours. Enjoyed every minute!!!


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Before reading this post I was going to post a pic of this little fishy I made with my Dremel. I think I'll pass.
Beautiful job Kenbo. Just trying to cut one of those panels would have sent me over the edge.


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

Kenbo, what wood did you use for this? was most of the cutting done with a coping saw or a scroll saw? oh yea... and absolutely stunning.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!!

You have alot more patience than I do.

Excellent Work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. All I can say is COPING SAW!?!?!?!?! I love my woodworking, but I'm not insane. Scroll saw all the way. This entire piece (almost 6' high) is made completely out of red oak. Also, there are those that would say that you only require patience to do the things that you don't enjoy. You require patience at work, you require time for woodworking.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Just amazing. I've got to say though either you love woodworking and enjoy it that much or else you made some serious money on that one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Never made a penny on this one Big Dave. I made this one for myself and, yes, I really do love doing it.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Impressive! Just how many hours would you guess are in the project?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenbo, that is just flippin awesome! Fantastic work.

John


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

My first expression was "Holy ****" so that tells you how incredible this piece really is. Your design or not, it's fantastic work.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

wow, very impressive work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say, that you just never get tired of the kind words that someone else has about your work. Thanks again for the compliments guys.
Ken


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe this is the third or fourth "Holly Cow". You must have the patience of a Saint.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Kenbo, I've seen some excellent work done by some very talented people over the years but you win hands down. In any competition!

Beautiful craftsmanship on a very challenging design. Well done Sir.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I could not have accomplished that if you gave me every tool on earth and 100 years. I just do not have the talent.

Astounding work.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

George, don't sell yourself short. For about 2 years, I kept saying the same thing and then one day I decided that I had nothing to lose. If I took my time, and tried my best, and still screwed it up, then at least I would have some designer fire wood and would have had a great time making it. As it turns out, all it took was about 350 hours of my time and I enjoyed every minute. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Holy *****

Since there already are 3 or 4 Holy Cow's, I'll make this the 2nd Holy s**t.

Unbelievable !!!!
Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tony B said:


> Since there already are 3 or 4 Holy Cow's, I'll make this the 2nd Holy s**t


:laughing:
okay, that's just funny!!! Thanks.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Kenbo, what brand of scrollsaw blased do you use? I want to buy stock in the company!!!
Seriously, that is some absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Man you got a lot of patience. Fantastic work.

Gerry


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

patience would imply that I didn't enjoy doing it, or that I had to tolerate doing it. I truly enjoy doing projects like this. It's guys like us that have "patience" that make it so that this forum can thrive.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that this is an old thread, but someone inquired about the clock and I just wanted to post an updated picture of the clock with the base completed. Not a new project by any means.


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------

